# akin ng



## Qcumber

The passage below is taken from a book published at the turn of the 20th century (_Capitan Bensio_).
I am not sure I understand the end of it. Could you help me please? 

*Ang tatlóng iyá'y katúlad ng tatlóng paá ng bankóng kinapatúngan ng Soberanía ng Kastílà díto sa kapuluán, na ákin ng ipinakilála sa inyó.*
= Those three are like the three legs of the stool on which Spain's sovereignty is established on this archipelago, that I have acquainted you with.

What does this *ng* mean after *ákin*?


----------



## Aku

The translation is not that far from what was intended, but it seems that this particular part of the sentence should have been written/printed:

*...na ákin nang ipinakilála sa inyó, *which means, *...that I have already acquainted you with.*

In general ...*nang...* will almost always translate nicely to *already*. *Ng* is different.

Cf.

*T*: Hindi ko maintidihan kung bakit nakalimutan pa rin ni Abel ang mga bilin ko sa kanya samantalang ilang beses ko *nang* ipinaalala sa kanya ang mga ito.
*E:* I don't understand why Abel still forgot the things I had ordered for since I *already* reminded him about them several times.
but,


*T:* Wala *nang* mas gaganda pa kay Isabel.
*E*: There is (simply) no one else as beautiful as Isabel.
In my opinion, *nang* in the second example introduces a sense of finality in the statement other than a mere affirmation.

I may have written here more than what was expected, but I hope this helps.

---I am not an expert.


----------



## Qcumber

Aku said:


> The translation is not that far from what was intended, but it seems that this particular part of the sentence should have been written/printed:
> *...na ákin nang ipinakilála sa inyó, *which means, *...that I have already acquainted you with.*


Thanks a lot, Aku. Now things are clear.
So *ng* is a misprint for *nang.* In that case it can only be {*ná* + linker} > *náng* in so far as the conjunction *nang* would be irrelevant here.
Consequently the segment *ákin náng* should be pronounced 
['?a: kI 'naÎ].


----------



## mylasalle

Qcumber said:


> Consequently the segment *ákin náng* should be pronounced
> ['?a: kI 'naÎ].


 
Yes, the sound does become nasalized. I'm not familiar with the phonetic symbols you use though, Qcumber. If I may use the ones I'm familiar with, *nang* would be

[næŋ]
​


----------



## Qcumber

mylasalle said:


> Yes, the sound does become nasalized. I'm not familiar with the phonetic symbols you use though, Qcumber. If I may use the ones I'm familiar with, *nang* would be [næŋ]


I mean, in this segment, *nang *is stressed, isn't it?


----------



## mylasalle

Qcumber said:


> * na ákin ng ipinakilála sa inyó.*


 
I would say that based on how you originally wrote it above, the accent marks you've placed over the letters do show the correct points in the phrase where the speaker should place the stress for correct emphasis. The resulting rhythm does make you sound very native in your speech, Qcumber


----------



## Qcumber

mylasalle said:


> I would say that based on how you originally wrote it above, the accent marks you've placed over the letters do show the correct points in the phrase where the speaker should place the stress for correct emphasis. The resulting rhythm does make you sound very native in your speech, Qcumber


 I'm not sure my pronunciation is that good, but, at least, my accents are correct because when I'm not sure, I just check them in my dictionary.


----------

